# Future studies?



## X23S (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys,

I've completed a technical course + internship from a college (which covers a good portion of A,network + / MCSA / CCNA) and did a few months as a desktop support. However due to life issue I had to quit and was given another oppertunity to take another course:

Programmer Analyst (VB.NET JAVA SQL Server design and Internet programming with JavaScript, PHP and ASP.)

Database Administration (Oracle 10g DBA)

I've noticed alot of system/network admin posting from job search requires either knowledge with programming or db management or even both. Which of those will be more helpful for my future career? What other type of courses should I be looking out for that may have a link to what I have studied/path?


Thanks!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Both are helpful in their own ways. The Programmer Analyst curriculum, for example, covers some DBing (SQL Server), as well as some web programming with JavaScript, PHP, and ASP. The Database Administration curriculum is pure DBing.

It really is up to you what you want to get into with what kind of work you wish to do. If you go the DBA route you will be dealing mainly with databases (less if potentially little in system or network administration).

I can't really say which is a stellar choice, as it really depends how the program instruction turns out at whichever college you intend to have this done. However what I can tell you is, now that you are potentially looking into specializing, to try not to worry what particular job position you wish to get into. Try changing your thoughts a little as to what you feel you may enjoy doing more for day-to-day operations and projects. Get a feel as to what you like and dislike (if you're not sure on something, do a bit of research and spend some time trying it out for yourself) and then, and only then, look at what jobs meet your likes. Be particular, if not a little picky. Find something you enjoy, then find the jobs which fit that.


----------

